# Disks not detected in r710 server. [SOLVED]

## Henrik_

Hello, this is my first time installing Gentoo.

I'm using a Dell PowerEdge r710 with a PERC h700 RAID controller with two 73GB SAS HDDs in raid 1 for the Gentoo installation.

I used the AMD64 handbook.

Here is my /etc/fstab:

```

#/dev/sda2  /boot      ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

#/dev/sda3  /          ext4 noatime          0 1

#UUID=e916e8d1-fcfa-4d57-a356-03c6c017d639 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

#UUID=2ed3fb5e-10f0-4661-9bca-4fdbe19298f8 /     ext4 noatime          0 1

PARTUUID=3dfc59f4-561c-437e-bb72-c4608cb976c5 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

PARTUUID=92ac94c4-b415-4783-ac16-330392ef29cd /     ext4 noatime     0 1

```

I have tested with these three configurations.

When I booted from the USB I was able to partition the drives (ext4 for / and ext2 for /boot) and install Gentoo.

But when I tried to boot into Gentoo i got this message after the Grub screen:

```

>> Determining root device ...

!! Could not find the root block device in UUID=2ed3fb5e-10f0-4661-9bca-4fdbe19298f8.

!! Please specify another value or:

!! - press Enter for the same

!! - type "shell" for a shell

!! - type "q" to skip...

root block device (UUID=2ed3fb5e-10f0-4661-9bca-4fdbe19298f8) ::

```

I then typed shell and  ran blkid, nothing showed up.

After that I connected the USB flash drive again and blkid found it.

```

# blkid

/dev/sda1: LABEL="ESD-USB" UUID="4835-03F8" TYPE="vfat"

```

This makes me think I'm missing a kernel module for my h700 raid card.

I looked in the help page for the kernel module for SCSI disk support.

It said that it should not be loaded as a module if the rootfs is located on a SCSI disk.

So I turned the module off, but it did not change anything.

Does anyone know what I should do next?Last edited by Henrik_ on Tue Apr 25, 2017 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Henrik_,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Please post the output of 

```
lspci -nn
```

so tha we can get the Vendor an Device IDs.

That's what the kernel works with.

The driver can me either a module or built into the kernel if you use an initrd.

The driver must be builh into the kernel if you do not use an initrd.

With no initrd, root=UUID= on the kernel command line won't work eitho as that needs the userspace mount command.

----------

## Henrik_

Here is the result of lspci -nn.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 5520 I/O Hub to ESI Port [8086:3406] (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:3408] (rev 13)

00:03.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:340a] (rev 13)

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 4 [8086:340b] (rev 13)

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 5 [8086:340c] (rev 13)

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 6 [8086:340d] (rev 13)

00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 [8086:340e] (rev 13)

00:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 [8086:3410] (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers [8086:342e] (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers [8086:3422] (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers [8086:3423] (rev 13)

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2937] (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2938] (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:293c] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2934] (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2935] (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:293a] (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller [8086:2918] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:2921] (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:1639] (rev 20)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:1639] (rev 20)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:1639] (rev 20)

02:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:1639] (rev 20)

03:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] [1000:0079] (rev 05)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10c9] (rev 01)

05:00.1 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10c9] (rev 01)

08:03.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 [102b:0532] (rev 0a)

fe:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:2c70] (rev 02)

fe:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:2d81] (rev 02)

fe:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 0 [8086:2d90] (rev 02)

fe:02.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 0 [8086:2d91] (rev 02)

fe:02.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 0 [8086:2d92] (rev 02)

fe:02.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 1 [8086:2d93] (rev 02)

fe:02.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 1 [8086:2d94] (rev 02)

fe:02.5 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 1 [8086:2d95] (rev 02)

fe:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Registers [8086:2d98] (rev 02)

fe:03.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder [8086:2d99] (rev 02)

fe:03.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers [8086:2d9a] (rev 02)

fe:03.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers [8086:2d9c] (rev 02)

fe:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control [8086:2da0] (rev 02)

fe:04.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address [8086:2da1] (rev 02)

fe:04.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank [8086:2da2] (rev 02)

fe:04.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control [8086:2da3] (rev 02)

fe:05.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control [8086:2da8] (rev 02)

fe:05.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address [8086:2da9] (rev 02)

fe:05.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank [8086:2daa] (rev 02)

fe:05.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control [8086:2dab] (rev 02)

fe:06.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Control [8086:2db0] (rev 02)

fe:06.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Address [8086:2db1] (rev 02)

fe:06.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Rank [8086:2db2] (rev 02)

fe:06.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Thermal Control [8086:2db3] (rev 02)

ff:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:2c70] (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:2d81] (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 0 [8086:2d90] (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 0 [8086:2d91] (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 0 [8086:2d92] (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 1 [8086:2d93] (rev 02)

ff:02.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 1 [8086:2d94] (rev 02)

ff:02.5 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 1 [8086:2d95] (rev 02)

ff:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Registers [8086:2d98] (rev 02)

ff:03.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder [8086:2d99] (rev 02)

ff:03.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers [8086:2d9a] (rev 02)

ff:03.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers [8086:2d9c] (rev 02)

ff:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control [8086:2da0] (rev 02)

ff:04.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address [8086:2da1] (rev 02)

ff:04.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank [8086:2da2] (rev 02)

ff:04.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control [8086:2da3] (rev 02)

ff:05.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control [8086:2da8] (rev 02)

ff:05.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address [8086:2da9] (rev 02)

ff:05.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank [8086:2daa] (rev 02)

ff:05.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control [8086:2dab] (rev 02)

ff:06.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Control [8086:2db0] (rev 02)

ff:06.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Address [8086:2db1] (rev 02)

ff:06.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Rank [8086:2db2] (rev 02)

ff:06.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Thermal Control [8086:2db3] (rev 02)

```

Raid controller:

```

03:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] [1000:0079] (rev 05)

```

----------

## Henrik_

Is this the driver I'm looking for?

https://hwraid.le-vert.net/wiki/LSIMegaRAIDSAS

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Henrik_,

Your link is correct but use the in kernel module.

The Linux Kernel Driver DataBase lists your vendor and device ID.

Out of kernel modules tend to get out of step with internal kernel ABIs, which keep changing.

depends on: CONFIG_PCI && CONFIG_SCSI must both be on then you can use the kernel menuconfig search to find the MEGARAID_SAS symbol.

Press / and enter MEGARAID_SAS.  Configure it as <*>. rebuild and reinstall your kernel.

----------

## Henrik_

I enabled MEGARAID_SAS (CONFIG_PCI and CONFIG_SCSI were already enabled.), and it worked.

Thanks for the help, NeddySeagoon.

----------

